
Programming languages and frameworks to learn in 2017 - meerita
I can&#x27;t make a poll on HN, but I would like everyone to contribute with an opinion. Which languages are worth to devote learning in 2015? Both for beginners and experts. And what about the new frameworks?<p>Please, be patient and open :)
======
gremlinsinc
Vue: Easy frontend, I'm still learning this one a bit right now.

Phoenix: Good one if you need lots of concurrency especially for an uptime
bot, or a chat service or similar style app. This one's on my to do list.

Laravel (is a very profitable one php is everywhere and has good integration
w/ Vue). This is my bread and butter, and I really enjoy using laravel and
would recommend it to anyone.

------
codegeek
plain javascript. I decided that until I learn plain js well, I would not
bother anymore with the frameworks.

------
jetti
Elixir (and Phoenix after that) -> get into a non-intimidating language on the
Erlang VM. I think this may be harder for me because of lack of project ideas
but it is still on my list

Nemerle -> it is a "dead" language on .NET but it still has some cool features

Electron -> I'm not good at HTML/CSS nor nodejs/javascript so being able to do
both while creating a desktop app (which is my platform of choice) is really
enticing to me

------
a-saleh
Purescript: probably the best typed language compiled to JS :-) has great book
to come along with it, and takes the best haskell ideas and cleans them up :-)
[https://leanpub.com/purescript/read](https://leanpub.com/purescript/read)

------
brudgers
In 2016, I picked JavaScript, Linux, and Emacs. Somehow, despite seemingly
learning a great deal, I failed to finish learning all about any of them.

------
kzisme
I would like to look further into Go and Elixir/Erland

------
hodder
Of coure this depends on what you are trying to do, but here are some general
things to know in computing:

Beginner or Advanced: Python - Django, Flask

Javascript - the language of the web

HTML&CSS (Not languages)

------
raisspen
If you are looking for mathematics & statistics:

Python(numpy/scipy) & R are perfect for starting (and open source!).

------
mcnees287
Julia

------
claudiug
net core

unity

